# Check Out My Drawer!!



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Anyone that has a 25RSS may have noticed the unuseable cavern in the upper portion of the front cubby. I thought of putting a shelf up in the area, but could not come up with an effective way to gain easy access. After some thought, I decided to expand the existing drawer into the unuseable space.

Drawer is 39 inches deep and about 7.5 inches high. I used a 24 inch drawer slide, this is the longest slide you can use as anything longer will hit the cabinet on the other side of the entry door. 
Total cost was about $30.

Here are a couple pictures:

View from inside trailer. Drawer extends about 16 inches beyond cabinet frame into the cubby when drawer is fully open. Great space for stuff that is not used much. Front of the draw can be used for stuff that requires frequent access.










Drawer opens as far as possible allowing as much access to the drawer space as possible.










View from inside the cubby, notice the entire unuseable cubby space is now used!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good deal. I dont have that model but your pictures show a lot of wasted space and that drawer is a big improvment.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great mod. That drawer gets a lot of use on our 21RS. It has the same extra space behind the drawer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Great mod. That drawer gets a lot of use on our 21RS. It has the same extra space behind the drawer.


Looks like someone had a mod to complete....


----------



## JMAC (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks great! Can you provide part numbers and where to order?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

JMAC said:


> Looks great! Can you provide part numbers and where to order?


Unfortunately, I have no part numbers. I purchased the slides at Lowes, 24" long. I made the drawer in my in my shop.

DAN


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

What a great mod ! I have looked at that drawer in our 210 and thought it was a lot of wasted space. Did you extend the wooden pieces that the rails attach to or use the existing ones ?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Dave_CDN said:


> What a great mod ! I have looked at that drawer in our 210 and thought it was a lot of wasted space. Did you extend the wooden pieces that the rails attach to or use the existing ones ?


I built new ones, but it was quite easy. For the left slide mount I used a piece of molding with the proper thickness to line up with the cabinet edge and simply glued and screwed it to the internal cabinet wall. If you look closely at the last picture you can see it. For the right mount I took a 2 foot long, 9 inch wide piece of 1/4 inch Luan and stapled (and glued) a 1/2 piece of square block molding along the 2 foot edge. I aligned the plywood with the cabinet edge, squared it with the slide on the other side of the cabinet, and screwed it to the ceiling of the cubby. If you look closely at the first picture, you can see the luan plywood behind the draw. Very easy and simple.

One more thing to note is that I had to cut notches in the top drawer in order to make the angle to get the drawer in. Without the notches the drawer would hit the cabinet across from the cubby when you tried to install it. If you look closely at the first picture you can see the notch towards the back of the drawer. The notches do not impact the use of the drawer but allowed me to make the drawer much deeper than if they were not there.

DAN


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

that's awesome!! great handiwork! its wonderful to be so talented

two things: did you put the mirror on the upper closet drawer or did it come that way?

is that a gate on the bottom of the front bunk? for what purpose? just curious

again--congrats and nice job!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

amyk said:


> that's awesome!! great handiwork! its wonderful to be so talented
> 
> two things: did you put the mirror on the upper closet drawer or did it come that way?
> 
> ...


Hi,

The mirror in the cabinet door came with the 2006 25RSS when we purchased the trailer, maybe part of one of the option packages, but not sure.

Gate is for the pooches. With the lower bunk up, we take two child gates and use them to construct two pens. One child gate goes between the bathroom wall and the cabinet you see in the picture. The other child gate goes from the bathroom wall across to the raised bunk. Take two nice dogs bed pillows and place in the pens and you have a place to put the TwoElkhounds! Nice, spacious, and comfortable.

DAN


----------

